# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  آموزش delphi prism فارسی 1050 صفحه

## qazwsx

سلام 

این جزوه آموزشی حاصل 2 ماه تلاش و کوشش تحقیق و برنامه نویسی 

من و یکی از دوستام هسته که برای درک صحیح دوستان از delphi prism

این جزوه رو آماده کردیم راستش 3 ماه پیش شرکتی که من توش کار میکنم

درخواست یک برنامه حسابداری رو داد من هم تصمصم گرفتم به همرام یکی

از دوستانم این برنامه رو با delphi prism آماده کنم که بعد 1 ماه آماده شد و 

تصمصم گرفتم مطالبی رو که یاد گرفتم به شما انتقال بدم .

لازم به ذکره که کتاب کامل این آموزش که شامل چهار فصل و 50 برنامه اضافه 

بر این مطالبی که گفته شده موجود هست برای دریافت این کتاب باایمل من 

نماس بگیرید در ضمن آموزشها رو هر چند روز یک بار قرار میدم و برای هر سه 

سطح مبتدی - متوسط-و قوی هست 

*انتشار این جزوه یا قسمتی از آن مجاز نیست*

*bazzi43@yahoo.com*
*مهندس رو ح الله بزی*


*لطفا فقط با دکمه تشکر تشکر خودتون رو اعلام کنید و از* 

*تایپ هر گونه مطلب دیگری خوداری کنید.*

اولین اموزش رو چند روز دیگه که کار صفحه بندی انجام شد 

اینجا قرار میدم.

فصل اول............................................  ...............................
معرفی Delphi prism
معرفی vs2008
معرفی پنجره ها و قسمتهای مختلف vs2008
اولین برنامه MessageBox
.net چیست ؟
فصل دوم............................................  ............................
انواع متغییرها
کار با اعداد(صحیح و اعشاری و....)
عملیات ریاضی
3 برنامه
فصل سوم............................................  ...........................
رشته
کار با رشته
زیر رشته ها
عملیات بر روی رشته
تبدیل انواع داده ها
کار با تاریخ
فصل چهارم........................................  .............................
شی گرای
متد 
نوشت برنامه های شی گرا
آشنای با کلاس
برسی کامل کلاس(ایجاد . استفاده . نگهدارنده.و....
وراثت
Static
نوشت متد 
فصل پنچم..........................................  ...........................
ساختارهای حلقه های تکرار و تصمیم
دستور if
دستور else,if else
دستور for
دستور while
دستورrepeat
نکات و چند دستور دیگر
12 برنامه
فصل ششم............................................  ..........................
ساختمان داده
اشاره ه گر ها
آرایه ها
تعریف و استفاده ازآرایه ها 
نکات آرایه ها 
مرتب سازی
پشته
صف
لیست پیوندی
نکات پیشر فته
فصل هفتم..........................................  ..........................
آشنای با رویدادها
آشنای با toolbox
نوشتن یک برنامه (ماشین حساب ساده)
چند فرم در برنامه
آشنایی کامل با MessageBox
ایجاد منو وبرنامه نویسی منو
فصل هشتم..........................................  .........................
بانک اطلاعاتی
آشتای با بانک اطلاعاتی
دستورات sql
آشنای با اکسس
آشنای با InterBase
آشنای با sql srver
کامپوننت های ایجاد اتصال(DataSet. DataGridViewو....)
استفادo از ado.net
2 مثال (دفترجه تلفن . حساب داری ساده )
فصل نهم............................................  ..........................
برنامه نویسی وب سرویس
فصل دهم............................................  ........................
برنامه نویس وب 
به کار گیری xml
به کارگیری ASP.NET در Delphi prism

فصل یازدهم ..................................................  ............
ایجاد برنامه های mono
22 مثال و برنامه حل شده
 ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .
گرد آورنده گان 
مهندس روح الله بزی 
مهندس مرتضی قائمی(مهندسی شهر سازی)

----------


## qazwsx

فصل اول درس یکم

دلفی پریسم (یا همون دات نت خودمون) بعد از درست فکر کردن شرکت CodeGear در باره 

دانت به وجود آمد CodeGear بعد از این که متوجه شد اکثر مشتری های اون خواهان گسترش

delphiforwin32 و بهبود این نرم افزار هستند و از طرفی رقابت باغول بی شاخ دمی به نام 

ماکروسافت(از یه جهت دوسش دارم و از یه جهت....... :متفکر: ) خیلی سخت بود یادم نمی یاد 

ولی یه نسخه از دلفی بود که چون ماکروسافت اجازه نداد بورلند مجبور شد تا باتخیر زیاد

نسخشو بده خوب با این وضعیت CodeGear به این نتیجه رسید تا محصولی ارائه کنه تا 

در ویژال استدیو باشه البته دلفی پرسیم همون RemObjects Oxygen است . خوب 

اگه توضیحات کاملو میخواین یا به کتاب مراجعه کنین یا یه مطلبی آقای کشاورز داره به اون 

مراجعه کنید. خیلی ها فکر میکنن کار دلفی پریسم فقط وبه اینطور نیست شما هر برنامه دیسکتاپ

رو هم با اون میتونید بنویسید .

----------


## qazwsx

فصل اول درس دوم

آشنایی با vs2008 تصاویر گویا هست.

----------


## qazwsx

فصل اول درس سوم

خوب زیاد به اون چند درس اول نپرداختم خوب همه بلدن گفتم اصلیاشو بگم بهتره به هر حال

هر کس سوال داره ما در خدمتیم میریم سر اصل موضوع اولین برنامه تو دلفی پریسم خوب [

یه پروژه جدید ایجاد میکنیم. از این راه

file ---->new---->project


خوب حالا از سمت چپ قسمت بالا tollboxرو فشارمیدیم یا از قسنت view جعبه ابزار رو 

انتخاب میکنیم خوب پس از انتخاب از قسمت کنترلهای common control یک Button رو 

انتخاب و به فرم اضافه میکنیم. خوب تو تصویر کاملا نشون دادم.

خوب بعد روی Button کلیک کرده تا وارد محیط کد نویسی بشیم بعد از اون این کدو وارد 

میکنیم.


                 MESSAGEBOX.SHOW('SALAM');                           CODE

خوب این کد کمی با showmessage خودمون فرق داره (کاری نمیشه کرد) البته مثل پاسکال 

به حروف بزرگ کوچک فرقی نمی زاره این آقای دلفی جدید خوب این اولین برنامه بود البته 

عکس ها هم کاملا توضیح رو کامل میکنن خب فقط یه درس ازاین بخش مونده.

----------


## vcldeveloper

کار بسیار خوبی هست، چون در این زمینه منبع فارسی وجود نداره؛ ولی آیا این مباحثی که تحت عنوان "فصل اول درس اول"، "فصل اول درس دوم"، و غیره مطرح می کنید، چکیده ایی محاوره ایی از مباحث هر بخش از کتاب هست، یا عین مطلب کتاب هست؟ چون اینها بیش از حد محاوره ایی، و در بعضی موارد با دقت کم هستند، و مناسب محیطی مثل انجمن های گفتگو هستند، نه یک عنوان کتاب رسمی.

----------


## حسین شهریاری

با سلام و تشکر

سوال من از عزیزان این هستش که دلفی پریسم جزو مجموعه ویژوال استدیو2008 به طور پیش فرض وجود داره یا باید جداگانه اونا نصب کرد؟

پیشاپیش تشکر میکنم

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
آقا دستتون درد نكنه . راستش با شنيدن اين خبر خيلي خيلي خوشحال شدم، چون دوست داشتم دات نت رو با delphi prism تجربه كنم. فقط يه چيزي : به نظر شما اگه لينك دانلود را در همينجا بگذاريد بهتر نيست؟

اميدوارم از جوانيتان خير ببينيد...

----------


## vcldeveloper

> سوال من از عزیزان این هستش که دلفی پریسم جزو مجموعه ویژوال استدیو2008 به طور پیش فرض وجود داره یا باید جداگانه اونا نصب کرد؟


این سوال را باید در تاپیک جداگانه ایی می پرسیدید.

Delphi Prism جزو مجموعه Visual Studio نیست. Visual Studio فقط زبان های برنامه نویسی مایکروسافت مثل #C یا VB.NET را نصب میکنه. Delphi Prism در یک DVD جداگانه توسط شرکت Embarcadero عرضه میشه. اگر Visual Studio روی سیستم نصب باشه، Delphi Prism به زبان های آن اضافه میشه. اگر Visual Studio روی سیستم نصب نباشه، خودش Visual Studio Shell را نصب میکنه.

----------


## moradian

سلام زحمت کشیدید دوست عزیز ولی اگر می فرمایید که 1050 صفحه است معلومه که قبلا تهیه فرمودید پس لطف کنید در قالب فایل pdf یا غیره این مطالب رو در بیارید و لینکش رو تو این تاپیک قرار بدید که دانلود کنیم و استفاده کنیم ممنون میشیم. به نظرم دوستان دیگه هم همین نظرو دارن...

----------


## tomalaki

دوستان راست می گن مهندس جان! من هم موافقم که به صورت پی دی اف باشه.

----------


## qazwsx

> سلام زحمت کشیدید دوست عزیز ولی اگر می فرمایید که 1050 صفحه است معلومه که قبلا تهیه فرمودید پس لطف کنید در قالب فایل pdf یا غیره این مطالب رو در بیارید و لینکش رو تو این تاپیک قرار بدید که دانلود کنیم و استفاده کنیم ممنون میشیم. به نظرم دوستان دیگه هم همین نظرو دارن...


سلام 
ببخشید که چند روزی رو نبودم به علت فوت پدر بزرگم چند روزی گرفتار مراسمات وبقیه کارها بودم با شرمندگی..

اما دوست عزیز ببین هیچ وقت یک کتاب جای آموزش رو نمی گیره شما حساب بکن مثلا شما 3 تا کتاب درباره دلفی میخونی و یک نفره دیگه 30 جلسه آموزش دلفی میره حالا ببین کی بهتر متوجه مطلب میشه همیشه توی آموزش دادن یه سری مطالب هست که تو 100 کتاب پیدا نمی کنی و درباره کتاب گفتم دارم مطالب رو جمع بندی دسته بندی میکنم و یه چیزای دارم اضافه میکنم تموم که شد ب تمام دوستانی که ایمل کردند لینکش داده میشه البته شاید لینکشو همین جا بزارم با این حال هر کس دوست داشت اون کتاب رو بخونه هر کی هم دوست داشت این مطالب رو دنبال کنه درباره سوال دوستمون هم آقای کشاورز کامل جواب دادن ممنون.

----------


## qazwsx

ادامه....

خوب به این جا رسیدیم که درباره net. یکم توضیح بدم خوب تو این سایت و جا های دیگه کاملا درباره دات نت صحبت شده من فقط یه اشاره کوچک میکنم و ادامه مطلبو میگم:

ببینید دانت یک پلتفرم هست که مایکروسافت اونو ارائه کرده تا بر روی ویندوز کار کنه البته چندتا پروژه هم هست که این امکان رو میده تا برنامه های دات نت بر روی دیگر سیستم عامل ها اجرا بشه (در آخر ما یه برتامه در چارچوب دات نت برای سیستم لینوکس مینویسیم)  البته یه نسخه هست که با اونشما میتونید برای موبایل یا یخچال هوشمند یا...
برنامه بنوسیسد  
Microsoft .NET Compact Framework
 خوب دات نت رو میتونید برای هر جور برنامه ای که بخواهید استفاده کنید (وب-ویندوزی و... ) 
خوب یک اشتباه هی هست که خیلی رایجه بیشتر مردم وقتی اسم دات نت رو میشنون به طرف #cمیرن که این فکر کاملا  اشتباه هست دات نت فقط برای یه زبان خاص نیست دات نت رو میشه با زبانهای گوناگون استفاده کرد.
دات نت شامل هزاران کلاس و تابع آماده هست که شما میتونید به راحتی از اونا استفاده کنید. زمانی که شما یه برنامه تحت دات نت مینویسید بر عکس زبانهای قبلی کدها به یه زبان محلی ترجمه نمیشن MSIL یه زبان میانی هست که برنامه های دات نت اول به این زبان میانی تبدیل شده . خوب کدهای میانی برای سیستم عامل قابل اجرا نیست پس در این مرحله JIT این کار رو به عهده داره(Just-In-Time) .

خوب یکم مطالب تکمیلی هست که بعد در خلال درسها میگم. فردا درس بعدی رو میزارم.

----------


## ب- تات

ضمن تشكر از زحمات شما فكر كنم مضاف بر زحماتي كه براي ارائه اين مطالب كشيده ايد و با عنايت به گفته حضرتعالي اگر علي الحساب اون 1000 و چند صفحه اي رو كه فرموديد ارائه فرمائيد همگي سپاسگزاريم. اين طور نيست؟

----------


## omid.dev

با نگاهي اجمالي به موضوعات هر فصل مشخص مي شود كه اين كتاب 90% از مطالبش مربوط به آموزش پاسكال است. مهندس جان از عنوان تاپيكت انتظار مي رفت كه در باره prism آموزش بدي نه پاسكال.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> انتظار مي رفت كه در باره prism آموزش بدي نه پاسكال.


Delphi Prism یک زبان برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Pascal برای سکوی دات نت هست.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

جناب *qazwsx* چرا اين قدر با تاخير درس ها رو قرار ميدي؟

----------


## abazzi

بچه ها این بنده خدا رو من میشناسم تو آموزشگاه ما  تو زاهدان تدریس داشت  یه چند وقتی که آموزشگاه نمی یاد  پرسیدم گفتن چند تا اتفاق بد براش افتاده مرگ پدر بزرگش و 
میگن  خودش تصادف کرده .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> بچه ها این بنده خدا رو من میشناسم تو آموزشگاه ما تو زاهدان تدریس داشت یه چند وقتی که آموزشگاه نمی یاد پرسیدم گفتن چند تا اتفاق بد براش افتاده مرگ پدر بزرگش و 
> میگن خودش تصادف کرده .


*ما هم دعا ميكنيم كه ان شاالله مشكلشون زودتر حل بشه ...*

----------


## mehdimdp

سلامتیش صلوات 
D:

----------


## شهریاری 1

با تشکر از دوستان لطفا PDF آموزش دلفی  یا به صورت رایگان یا برای خرید بگذارید .
 :تشویق:

----------


## s_savabi

سلام دوست عزیز
دوستان راست میگن،شما که زحمت جمع آوری مطالب و تهیه جزوه رو کشیدین،اگه لطف کنید و در قالب فایل pdf لینکش رو بگذارید که همه استفاده کنیم ممنون میشم....

----------


## tabarestan

> دوستان راست می گن مهندس جان! من هم موافقم که به صورت پی دی اف باشه.[/quot
> .


دست درد نکند اگر واقعا این چزوه را دارید لینکش را ایجاد کنید به صورت رایگان اگر نشد پولی که خدا نیز اجرش را به شما خواهد دادو همه کسانی که از ان استفاده میکنند دعایتان میکنند .[/quote]

----------


## FiACKER

دوست عزيز qazwsx ، شما که ميخوايد همچين مقاله اي بنويسيد لطف کنيد جوري بنويسيد که قابل خوندن باشه!
اون مطالبي رو که گذاشته بودين رو اصلا نمي شه خوندشون ! چون :

جمله بندي ها جالب نيست.

از علامت ها زياد و بي رويه استفاده مي کنيد که باعث غير حرفه اي شدن مطلب ميشه.

يه خورده زيادي خودموني نوشتيد.

اگه ميخوايد در مورده بخشي يا موضوعي بنويسيد، سعي کنيد به صورت کامل توضيح بدين، نه اينکه فقط اشاره کنيد و عکس بزاريد!!!

----------


## devil00x

چرا پس ادامه ندادید؟
من تازه مشتاق شدم.

----------


## Modernidea

این تاپیک خیلی وقته راکته.
به نظر منکه باید کلن پاک بشه!

----------


## tabaprg

با تشكر فراوان از زحمات شما و دوست شما؛ اكثر كسانيكه توي تاپيك پاسخ دادند كتاب دلفي پريزم رو ميخوان لطفا اون رو براي جامعه برنامه نويسان Share كنيد . باز هم تشكر.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

نمیدونم چرا دوستان دیگه این تاپیک را ادامه نمی دهند. علاقه مندان Delphi Prism فعلاً بهتر است برای شناسایی منابع آموزشی Delphi Prism به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنند تا بعد ایشاالله بتوانیم به یک نتیجه خوب در رابطه با این مساله برسیم:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=207928

----------


## stahad1

پس این کتاب چی شد

----------


## roozbeh_43

سلام
با تشکر از زحمتی که کشیدین.
من با دلفی 7  برنامه نوشتم . امروزه سراغ  سی شارپ رفتم .
سوالی داشتم :
از نظر قدرت و کارایی و امکانات متنوع دلفی پریسم می تواند با سی شارپ رقابت کند ؟
در ضمن آیا برای دریافت کتاب می توان به ایمیل شما نامه داد ؟
با تشکر فراوان

----------

